# custom dash stickers price



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

they did this stuff on project 200sx i think. has anyone gotten a price for the sentra kit. i want it. 
http://www.superiordash.com/Flat/Automotive/Nissan/default.htm

what would look better, solid red or carbon fiber?? 

but anyways. has anyone gotten a price on the kit?? is it worth the $$, any info'd be great.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The kits almost always look nicer than painted pieces for the money. Sure you can get a good paint job but its expensive. Also once the interior is painted there is no going back.

C/F is kinda getting played, but some people still like it anyway. Solid red would be fine if you have other red components, like red seats or a red e-brake or a red shifter.

Seth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i was thinking too much carbon fiber would be overkill, where as red would look really nice. i have a shift boot that's black with red stitching and was going to reupholster everything black with red stitching also. shift knob is aluminum with carbon fiber insert and i want some pedals that are aluminum/carbon fiber also to match.
i would keep the headliner and floor carpet grey for quite a while.
i want to do the floor because its all oily from work but i think the headliner would look fine if it stayed grey, seeing as how the car's gonna be silver. i also want to get some red/ blue vaccum hoses under hood. my cd player is a knewood with blue face, hooked up to PG amps with classic blue l.e.d.s in the trunk with some neons highlighting them. THAT'S MY COLOR SCHEME. sound alright??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Then the Red has it.

Seth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you lazy hos! am i going to have to call them myself and figure out a price or is someone else going to do it for me??


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I didn't do my dash, but my interior is basically all blue. 

My Car 

Oh, and that pic with the APC sticker is old, so just ignore it( i took it off)


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I had a set of white and havent installed it yet. I have been abit relucate but i guess it is better then painting cause if it looks like crap then you can simply take it off.
I think Im goin to attemp to install it this weekend along with my gauges Im getting


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

there is another thread probably in another section but they called the dudes and asked them about the same kit on the project 200sx, the urban metal kit, and it was around 230 for the kit, kinda expensive.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

dam no kits for classics thats WEAKSAUCE!.....o well i say C/F looks clean


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn they got an extended kit with everything incl. the cup holders in the back seat of my G20










Its weird that they dont offer any price guides...Its probably cuz its overpriced or sumting..Im too lazy to call post prices for the 200 sx so I know wut im looking at payin....


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

91-94 Sentra Dash Kit 

95-99 Sentra Dash Kit


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

damn MP did you get the g20? tight.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *damn MP did you get the g20? tight. *


Oh yeah I got a silver 99 G20-T with all the goodies. I shoulda posted about it but I got no pics yet...


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

holy crap with an sr20det?


----------

